# [SOLVED] Ram overclock Help



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

So i have an older gatway fx pc with ddr2 i upgraded with 2 more 1 gig sticks and i seen a over clock vid some where they say that all ram is not clocked right so i jumped in my bios and over clocked all my ram 2 from 1066 to 1600 And my pc will not boot up or flash bios and makes 3 beeps do i need new ram did i kill it or is there a way to reset it back please help thank you very much. :facepalm:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

Complete Model Number of the Gateway?
Remove all RAM, clear the CMOS. 
Clearing the CMOS can be done by powering down the PC, unplug the PSU cable, push the case power button a few times.
Install only the old RAM and see if all is well. If all is well, install the new RAM and leave the RAM speed alone.
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems also.
Brand/specs of the old RAM and new RAM?
Crucial brand is the best choice for OEM Mobo's to help insure compatibility.


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

mfbtxbttbafx63xm i will try that give me a few min .


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

Nope that did not work still 3 beeps .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*



Tyree said:


> Complete Model Number of the Gateway?
> 
> Brand/specs of the old RAM and new RAM?


What is


Ragerush said:


> mfbtxbttbafx63xm


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

model number : mfbtxbttbafx63xm

240 pin 1066 samsug

New ram 240 1066 thats all i know it was running great at first i did the over clock that is what happened . 

Old link but some o my pc specs in it http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/help-a-noob-out-694973.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

Model Number of what? Googling mfbtxbttbafx63xm shows no results?
From what I can find with the little info you have provided is 3 Beeps = Memory Error.
Did you remove all the ram and clear the CMOS?
Try booting with no RAM installed and listen for beep codes.


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

ok i will do that here is a Link to all my specs From gateway :
Gateway Support - Specifications

E6600 my cpu.


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

all i get is the same code 1beep1beep1beep so 1-1-1


----------



## Ragerush (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

Haha I fixed It wooooot Just had to move a Jumper around and back its back with all 4 sticks in and running thank you For the help .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclock Help*

Glad you found the problem. That jumper was probably the CMOS jumper and that cleared the CMOS.
Leave the RAM speed alone and you should be good.


----------

